# Estate Stove Co. Gas Range - Need Help!



## bobbisue (Jun 7, 2006)

I am desperate for an answer. I was hoping someone here would be able to help... This is an Estate Stove Co. gas range and I think it's from the 30's, but not positive. I have scoured the internet for months and nothing. Attached is a photo and if there is anything you know, please share!

Thanks!
Denise


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 7, 2006)

Try  www.antiquegasstoves.com  ,they may be able to help you locate some info.


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi,

Some restoration web sites for appliance that might be able to help.

jeff.


----------



## asbestos (Jun 9, 2006)

ok, 
1. it appears to be of metal construction 
2. there are knobs on the front that could possibly control a fuel gas 
3. it is probably heavy
4. it looks as though it is an explosion that has just not happened yet
5 the  Lower Explosive Limit of methane (nat.gas) is 5% 
 The Upper Explosive limit is 15%
6. the LEL of propane is 2.1%  and the UEL is 9.5%


----------

